# Restoring Tires?



## lobsterboyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Ive always been a staunch believer that its cool to have old tires if you are going to show your bike, but I enjoy riding, so on my bikes ive always found a newer period-esque tire for my bikes. secretly its because old tires dont really do it for me, they are cool, but not cool enough that id risk taking a tumble for. 

so of course, i have to be proved wrong - i picked this 35 girls hawthorne/silverking up at the orange county swapmeet for my girlfriends birthday... 

it has these really cool green chainlink tires on it. whats the deal with them? one of the coasters (i cant remember your name) told me that they are pretty rare and finding them in this condition is hard because of the poor compounds they used back then...






is there any way i can breathe some new life in to them? maybe moisten them up a bit?

I bought this bike to match mine - i know, sweet, huh? my girlfriend does not get to keep these green tires, they are going on my bike - sorry honey.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 12, 2011)

Old tires are cool and I don't put anything on my vintage bikes except vintage tires...but that's me.

US Royal Chain/Uniroyal are fantastic tires any easily one of my favorites.
They are chunky and in my experience have held up well over the years having the pleated sidewalls they do.

Never before seen green or 24 inch, so rare on both counts me thinks.

I assume Armor All would do the trick, but I use goo gone (citrus oils).

Nice gift and if you need the wedge seatpost, I have an extra.

Chris


----------



## JLarkin (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/65/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm


----------



## calina_cute18 (May 9, 2011)

Not bad , i like this color


Embroidery Designs


----------

